

Ask HN: How do you stop an app's email getting flagged as spam? - eliot_sykes

Just saw Reddit's state of the servers report which included information on how sending email via Amazon EC2 causes it to get flagged as spam thanks to Trend Micro.<p>Regardless of whether you are using EC2 or not - how do you try to stop your app's email getting flagged as spam?<p>What can you do to run tests on your existing email to make sure it is getting through?
======
imp
Send it through AuthSMTP to avoid any EC2 related problems:
<http://www.authsmtp.com/> (and set SPF correctly). It does cost money though.

You can also send an email to this address and get a report on basic spam and
deliverability issues: check-auth@verifier.port25.com

------
sajid
Checkout these two guides from MailChimp:

[http://resources.mailchimp.com/tips/email-delivery-for-it-
pr...](http://resources.mailchimp.com/tips/email-delivery-for-it-
professionals)

[http://resources.mailchimp.com/getting-started/how-to-
avoid-...](http://resources.mailchimp.com/getting-started/how-to-avoid-spam-
filters)

------
zaph0d
SPF + DomainKeys

~~~
braindead_in
\+ ReverseDNS

